# Embarrassing as hell



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

So, we have this instant message system in my office. Me and this guy i work with were chatting about this girl that works in the office. I typed in something to the effect of: "Yeah, i don't really like her. She seems really phoney, etc, etc". Well, for some idiotic reason i didn't just "reply" to the message, i opened up a new window. And what did i do? In my monday morning dreariness i sent it to her by mistake!

Idiot of the day=Sebastian.



s.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

OH MY GOD

I feel for you I really do. What did she say? That's a real 'go outside and bang your head against a brick wall moment'

I wrote an email to a couple of friends saying that I was planning to marry abroad and would only do it if those few said they would come. It wasn't that I wasn't going to invite our whole group of friends, I added, it was just that those were the only people who I cared about enough to not do it abroad if they weren't prepared to travel. Anyway, one of them used the email to do 'reply to all' AND add our entire group of friends to aswell. I felt awful. At least now everybody in my group of friends knows where they stand with me...oops :roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:

We've all done it made. It's the curse of email. That terrible sinking feeling in your stomach when you realised you've pressed 'Reply to All' and done some serious slagging off.

How about this. I've just been forced to go on a 'Motivational and Self Confidence course.' After about 20 minutes, I accidently snapped my pencil. The she-beast who was doing the course looked up and said, 'Martin - did you want to add something'. But, of course, instead of saying - 'no, sorry, it was an accident', the conversation went like this:

Me: "Well, yes, I do actually"
Beast: "Yes?"

Uncomfortable squirming by other people in the room. Us Brit's just usually sit and take all this bullshit without questioning it.

Me: "Well, you can't teach self-esteem and self-confidence. It's part of somoneone personality."
Beast: "Yes, but there are techniques to.."
Me: "Techniques ? To change someones personality?"
Beast: "Yes, just like...."
Me: "A robot ?"
Beast: "No, you can teach someone to be more assertive."
Me: "How?"
Beast: "By saying no, for instance, when you have a lot on your plate."
Me: "And that's a technique is it? Learning to say no?"
Beast: "Yes, it's a way of being assertive."
Me: "No it's not, what you are teaching is false bravado."
Beast: "Pardon?"
Me: "These 'techniques' of your's, they aren't changing anything about the person, it's just false bravado. In other words - bullshitting."
Beast: "Excuse me.?"
Me: "We are being taught how to bullshit."
Beast: "Not at all."
Me: "OK, sorry."

Teachers pet, that's me.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I kind of agree with you Martin, a 2hr course in self esteem really isn't going to cut is it?


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

That sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, and the implication is that we don't have any confidence, self-esteem or motivation to begin with. Which is true, but still - it's insulting to assume such a thing.

Bollocks to that. A complete toss-rat waste of time.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

g-funk said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> I feel for you I really do. What did she say?


Well, she responded by saying: "Nice. You do realize who you sent this to." That was the so-called "sinking feeling in the stomach" sensation that Martin described. I then proceeded to question her as to why she was acting so strange lately...trying to turn the tables around, as if i was sending it to her on purpose (which would be absurd but at least gives me the illusion of an excuse) to question why she was acting so strange lately. She's been pretty glum since then though so i don't think she bought it.

Oh well. It was embarrassing but the truth is i really don't like her so at the end of the day i don't really care what she thinks anyway. Although i still feel like a heel.

s.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

LMAO!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I've had a gut full of those self help motivational spruikers, books, etc.

Oh no a Tony Robbins infomercial!

:Milan accelerates right foot to terminal velocity to smash TV CRT:

I once slagged off a boss of mine to a guy over the phone for about 15mins before I realised the bloke at the other end of the phone was my boss!!!!!!!!!! SH*T!!!!

I thought I was a goner until I noticed that he thought I was bad mouthing another employee.

F***** lucky.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

send her flowers sebastian. even if you hate her guts, she will feel better and so will you, there will still be tention but at least you will be able to continue working together without fear of added hostility. gulp down your pride (i know its hard), expose that soft underbelly and gush all over her. at least thats what i would do. its hard enough to go through work as it is without worrying about unnessesary enemies. plus if she really is a bitch you definately dont want to be on her bad side. theres no telling what she will do to get even. also include a card or note that says something to the effect of: "I know im a prick and i dont deserve your forgiveness, but i dont want what i said to make you feel bad.... blah blah blah" you get the picture.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oh man, sebastian! that sounds horrible (yet hilarious at the same time)! it's even funnier that you tried to cover it by turning it around on her. that's exactly what i would have done. i would have also said, "i just don't like to talk about people behind their backs and that's why i sent it to you. now you know exactly how i feel."


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I then proceeded to question her as to why she was acting so strange lately...trying to turn the tables around, as if i was sending it to her on purpose


 :lol: You total bastard. :lol:


----------

